# The upcoming weeks are busy.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I had posted last week about how the summer gig season is upon us. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?64754-I-love-the-summer-gig-season!

Last night's private party was an absolute blast. Beautiful mansion on a massive property! Stunning scenery in and around the pool, spectacular food, pro bar-tenders and water troughs full of beer. Hosts even paid us more than our agreed upon fee. The best part being it was a 5 minute drive home from the place (yes, I was sober).

The start of a busy couple weeks days for SnakeBite.

Tuesday 1st, 2pm - Villiage of Newbury
Tuesday 1st, 8pm - Petrolia Rocks the Park
Thursday 3rd,9pm - Chatham Rib-Fest
Friday 4th, 9pm - Owen Sound, The Coach Inn
Saturday 5th - private wedding in the Kincardine area
Wednesday 9th - Playing the London Music Awards with Helix.
Friday 11th - Sudbury, Peddler's Pub
Saturday 12th - Parry Sound RibFest

Stop by and say hi if you're in the areas.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Last week was a busy one. Plans have changed a bit this week.

-Still playing the London Music Awards tomorrow night.
-Parry Sound Rib-Fest gig is now Friday afternoon at 3pm.
-Peddler's Pub in Sudbury is now Friday and Saturday nights!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bring it on down to the Niagara Region man.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

We're working on a Niagara show, hopefully in the fall. Our summer is fully booked any way.

Last night was the London Music Awards and playing with Helix. They were fantastic and were (4/5ths anyway) great guys! Brian Volmer has still got the pipes and is very personable.

And, to top it all off, my band won the award for "Country & Bluegrass Group of the Year"! I'd post some photos, but can't seem to figure out how that works.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Parry Sound / Sudbury last weekend was a friggin blast!! Shitty accomodations, great food, sightseeing and rushing to town to make it in time for a radio interview. 1270kms of driving on my part. 

This week - Friday night at GT's in Port Stanley and a private party in Windsor on Saturday. Jamming with "Sadowsky" on Sunday just to round out the weekend!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Parry Sound / Sudbury last weekend was a friggin blast!! Shitty accomodations, great food, sightseeing and rushing to town to make it in time for a radio interview. 1270kms of driving on my part.
> 
> This week - Friday night at GT's in Port Stanley and a private party in Windsor on Saturday. Jamming with "Sadowsky" on Sunday just to round out the weekend!



Good luck at the gigs, looking forward to jamming Sunday. Cheers


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Busy is good. Keep it up.

Neil


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Good luck at the gigs, looking forward to jamming Sunday. Cheers


just working through your list now.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

that's awesome James! our summer gigs have been fantastic so far! 
one of the best things is meeting ppl who "don't go out much" and having them experience something they don't get to see that often. playing shows by the beach has been incredible! underrated for sure!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

woodnoize said:


> that's awesome James! our summer gigs have been fantastic so far!
> one of the best things is meeting ppl who "don't go out much" and having them experience something they don't get to see that often. playing shows by the beach has been incredible! underrated for sure!


I hear that. This past Friday night, a table of about 20 people, all friends of my wife (and me by default) came out to GT's for a drink. They had planned before knowing I was playing there. None of them had seen us before and were quite amazed that we were actually a tight band that knew how to play and perform.


----------

